# Review Website



## klmccllg (Mar 14, 2009)

This may have already been posted but if not I found this site to be a pretty good place for review notes and lecture

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...views/index.htm

I did mess up watching a bunch of it and not using the time to work problems though. This time I'm working problems and trying to use it as a review. One piece of advie for the videos is to mark the time on the review pages so if you need to go back you know which time the topic was reviewed.


----------

